# Interview with SOny Execs about A7R3



## Mikehit (Nov 15, 2017)

An interesting interview on Image Resource with Sony Execs about the A7R3. Not so much the camera itself but the main design drivers. 



> Before now, we didn’t have so many professional or photo enthusiast customers in our user base, therefore, the voice we can get is limited. But now with more and more customers including professionals, we are getting more information, and that helps us to make more decision to set our goals.



So it looks like they are admitting their main impulse was 'cram as much technology as possible' endless about 'can we design a usable camera'. So if they are now listening more to professionals (from their growing professional customer profile) they really will start to challenge Canon on other aspects than merely 'techno-wow'.



> So once we launched Alpha 7R Mark II... of course, even before we launch Mark II we heard a lot of voices of customers, but when we had that model, then we need to get the feedback from customers for what we should do for third generation. And surprisingly, when we have that kind of information, yes, some customers want even higher megapixels. But a majority of customers requested different areas of development such as longer battery life, for instance…
> ...
> And certainly I think the big thing that's happening in the industry right now is autofocus. From my perspective, image quality is good enough that you know, people can talk about 15 stops or 14, but really, for many people and I'd say almost more for consumers than professionals, autofocus has become more important.



Which really is the sort of decision Canon and Nikon have been making for years - much to the incomprehension of of some.

It was a shame they could not expand more on the timeframes of camera development because the little that was said was starting to get interesting.


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 15, 2017)

they lost me at the following statement:

The new a9 body wasn’t used for the a7RIII because a larger variety of photographers use the a7RIII and the a7RIII fits their hands better than the a9. Male, Female, Seniors, Young…. 

;D ;D ;D


----------



## jprusa (Nov 15, 2017)

Image quality has become a non-issue for most photographers, which is why intelligent autofocus has become a central area of improvement for Sony.

Read more: https://photorumors.com/#ixzz4yVUDmTul
Sony Make believe.


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 15, 2017)

Sony may not always get it right, but at least they are listening to customer feed back. That is encouraging for future products. Customer feed back is not consistent, so preponderance of data should guide their work; or at least the data from their target audience. Obviously not everyone will be happy.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 15, 2017)

... so Sony is nearly out of tricks... Most of the early advantages that Sony have been implemented into the products. Now comes the hard part: how do they move product when future models are only incrementally better and sales decrease?


----------



## unfocused (Nov 15, 2017)

> And certainly I think the big thing that's happening in the industry right now is autofocus. From my perspective, image quality is good enough that you know, people can talk about 15 stops or 14, but really, for many people and I'd say almost more for consumers than professionals, autofocus has become more important.



This is a quote from the interviewer, not from the Sony executives. It's pretty clear that the interviewer was leading the executives on these questions and they were just sort of agreeing. This is a typical industry fawning interview with no really tough questions and no probing, but instead the interviewer injecting his own opinions into the interview. 

That's not to say that I don't agree with the interviewer that autofocus is more important than dynamic range. But, absent an explicit and unprompted statement from the executives, we shouldn't presume that his views reflects theirs.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 15, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> An interesting interview on Image Resource with Sony Execs about the A7R3. Not so much the camera itself but the main design drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to ignore the written words and make up your own, sure that’s what they said. 

In reality, they’re saying the growing user base is helping them refine their products.


----------

